# Leaf problems on Paph. gigantifolium



## musa (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,
the leafs of my gigantifolium become brown with a yellow aura right from the base, even the new growing center-leaf is infested.
I had a false spidermite problem last summer, but this is something else.
I am very worried!
What is it and what would you suggest to do?

Thanks
Michael


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2017)

bigger pictures would help but looks like insect damage


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2017)

Clean with alcohol. Then raise your humidity.


----------



## musa (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply.
here is a bigger Image. Sorry, I wasn t sure what size is allowed.

If it is an insect damage it seems strange to me that the yellowish spot is growing right out of the Center, but of course I 'd be glad if it were an insect. The infestation with tenuipalpidae looked different.

@ Eric: What do you think is the Problem? I think alcohol will not solve any systemic pest as bacteria etc. You are right abt humidity, it is too low at the moment.

Michael


----------



## fibre (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm sorry Michael, but I would vote for Tarsonemids(link in English)/"Weichhautmilben"(in German).
Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

fibre said:


> I'm sorry Michael, but I would vote for Tarsonemids(link in English)/"Weichhautmilben"(in German).
> Good luck!



Good link. Be sure to check control and pictures in that link.


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2017)

You might want to research predatory mites


----------



## musa (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello,

thanks a lot for your answers and the link which I knew, had lots of probs with mites in the past!
I treated my patient now with abamectin which is also helpful against tarsonemidae. Further I repotted it what was necessary anyway. Finally I sprayed a slight coppersolution in case there is a secondary infection.

Unfortunately predatory mites are not possible for Phytoseiulus ans Amblyseius need a higher humidity and I only have 30 % (tried everything to raise it).

Michael


----------

